# Berufe in MoP



## M1ghtymage (16. September 2013)

Guten Abend zusammen,

ich habe mit meinem lvl 90 Krieger bisher noch keine Berufe geskillt da ich mir dachte, dass es auf lvl 90 aufgrund des Flugmounts garantiert schneller gehen würde durch die Möglichkeit schneller zu farmen.
Da es soweit ich weiß keine klassenrelevanten bop Items mehr gibt wie z.B. die Epischen Waffen des Schmiedes in BC, kann ich die Wahl meiner Berufe getrost danach orientieren, wie schnell/einfach man sie von 1 nach 600 bekommt.
Meine Frage ist daher: Welche Berufe soll ich nehmen?
Soweit ich das sehe hat man einzig durch die Kombination zweier Verarbeitungsberufe einen Vorteil durch Gearverbesserungen gegenüber einer Sammel-/Verarbeitungsberuf Kombi. Da ich nur einen Char auf dem Server habe, würde hierfür nur Schneider/Verzauberer infrage kommen, damit ich auch Mats bekommen kann.
Ich habe in BC mit meinem Mage Vz nachträglich hochgelevelt und das war sehr schwierig und unangenehm, da man die items zum Entzaubern nicht so farmen kann wie Erzadern. Daher würde ich, sofern der Aufwand für Vz immernoch signifikant höher ist als der für andere Berufe, doch lieber eine Sammel-/Verarbeitungsberuf Kombi vorziehen.

Abschliessend also nochmal die Frage: Welche Berufe sollte ich nehmen?


----------



## Dark_Lady (16. September 2013)

Bergbau/Schmied - kann komplett in Pandaria mit Geistereisenerz geskillt werden soweit ich weiß.

Schneiderei/VZ ist auch gut, Mats kriegst in den alten Instanzen zu Genüge - ist halt nur die Frage, was du als Krieger mit Stoffkrams willst.. Ansonsten Kräuterkunde und Inschriften für Glyphen/Karten/Schulter-VZ's.

Und kleiner Tipp - Auf dem Dunkelmondjahrmarkt kriegt man für die Berufsquests jeweils 5 Skillpunkte quasi geschenkt, ist gerade in schwereren/höheren Skillbereichen, die viele Mats erfordern, ganz hilfreich.


----------



## M1ghtymage (16. September 2013)

Dark_Lady schrieb:


> Bergbau/Schmied - kann komplett in Pandaria mit Geistereisenerz geskillt werden soweit ich weiß.
> 
> Schneiderei/VZ ist auch gut, Mats kriegst in den alten Instanzen zu Genüge - ist halt nur die Frage, was du als Krieger mit Stoffkrams willst.. Ansonsten Kräuterkunde und Inschriften für Glyphen/Karten/Schulter-VZ's.



1. Was ist Geistereisenerz und wie funktioniert das mit dem Skillen nur in Pandaria?

2. Ich wusste nicht, dass es wieder bop Items für alle Berufe gibt. Dazu finde ich auch irgendwie nichts. Was gibt es denn für die anderen Berufe?


----------



## Dark_Lady (16. September 2013)

Geistereisenerz ist das Erz, was du in Pandaria abbauen kannst... Und zum Skillen rein damit steht hier was:

http://www.buffed.de/World-of-Warcraft-PC-16678/News/WoW-Patch-52-Schmiedekunst-leichter-leveln-von-1-bis-500-nur-mit-Geistereisenerz-1047244/


----------



## M1ghtymage (17. September 2013)

Kann man das auch mischen, dass man also ein paar Punkte z.B. mit Mithril oder Teufelseisen macht und dann Geistererz? Weil da irgendwas von Projekten steht, das verstehe ich nicht ganz.
Und sind diese Items dann teuer bzw. brauchen sie vergleichsweise viel oder sehr wenig Geister mats?


----------



## Dark_Lady (17. September 2013)

klar, du kannst auch ganz normal skillen, angefangen von Kupfererz über Bronze, Eisen, Mithril, Thorium etc. Mischen dürfte auch gehen.

Die Projekte lernst du beim Lehrer und die verbrauchen zum teil recht viele Mats finde ich - kannst du in der buffed Datenbank nachschauen:
http://wowdata.buffe...senbarren-72096 - auf "Seite" 4, die grauen Übungsprojekte sind das.


----------



## M1ghtymage (17. September 2013)

Bekommt man bei einem Projekt dann immer so viele skillpunkte, dass man direkt das nächste anfangen kann?


----------



## Dark_Lady (17. September 2013)

Ich denke nicht, denn das wäre ja auch zu einfach.


----------



## M1ghtymage (17. September 2013)

Naja 80 Barren, kann ja nicht sein dass das nur 1 Punkt gibt ^^


----------



## Dark_Lady (18. September 2013)

mehr als 5 Punkte werden die aber denke ich auch nicht geben - beim normalen Skillen gibt's zwischen 1 und 5 Punkte, letztere aber auch erst kurz vor Schluß und auch nur für einige Sachen.


----------



## M1ghtymage (18. September 2013)

Okay dann noch eine letzte Frage: Was (außer die extra Sockelplätze) hat man von Schmieden? Von juwelenschleifern braucht man immer Steine und von verzauberern immer vzs für neue items, aber womit verdient der Schmied sein Gold?


----------



## Dark_Lady (18. September 2013)

Gold verdienst du mit keinem Beruf mehr wirklich... Gold verdient man heutzutage über die Daylies und so.

Du hattest eingangs nach einer sinnvollen und schnell/einfach zu skillenden Berufskombi gefragt - Bergbau/Schmied, Bergbau/Juwe und Kräuter/Inschriften sind für einen Einzelchar meiner Meinung nach die sinnvollsten (und auch recht einfach zu skillen), zumindest wenn der Char weder Leder noch Stoffrüstung trägt...

Sinn macht halt immer den passenden farmberuf zum verarbeitenden Beruf dazu zu haben, denn sonst hast du relativ schnell das Problem, keine Mats mehr zu haben, weil das AH kaum mehr Low-Mats zum Skillen hergibt.


----------



## Wolfmania (18. September 2013)

womit ich noch gut verdiene ist Kräuterkunde + Alchi, gerade Tränke gehen durch die vielen Raid immo sehr gut und Blumen sammelt man zuhauf im Pandaland und skillt man auch recht gut hoch.


----------



## zoizz (22. September 2013)

Ist jetzt nach dem neuen Patch nicht wieder Juwe die Goldquelle schlechthin?


----------



## M1ghtymage (22. September 2013)

Wieso das?


----------



## Dark_Lady (23. September 2013)

neuer Raid = neue Rüstung = neuer Bedarf an Steinen und Verzauberungen etc...


----------



## M1ghtymage (23. September 2013)

Ok ich muss doch noch eine Frage stellen zu BB. Ich habe mit meinem Main jetzt BB Schmied weil ich dachte Geistereisenerz nebenher farmen ist einfach und damit kann ich gleich von 1 auf 600. Außerdem ist BB ganz nett als Tank. Jetzt finde ich aber nur Geistereisenklumpen, von welchen ich 10 Stück für ein einziges Erz brauche. Liegt das daran, dass mein BB Skill so niedrig ist? Oder gibt es keine reinen Erze mehr zum Abbauen? Da ich 4412 Geistereisenbarren brauche für Schmied 600 wären das ja 88.240 Klumpen, das kann ja irgendwie nicht stimmen oO


----------



## Dagonzo (23. September 2013)

Doch das richtige Geistereisenerz gibt es schon noch. Mehr als genug sogar. Man hat das aber absichtlich so gemacht, damit man daraus keinen Vorteil gegenüber anderen Berufen hat. So brauchst du glaube ich mindestens einen Skill von 500 (können auch 525 sein) bis du normales Erz abbauen kannst. Bis dahin gibt es halt nur die Klumpen.
Also deine Rechnung stimmt schon so.^^


----------



## callahan123 (23. September 2013)

Um das mal abzukürzen: baue einfach nach und nach die "normalen Erze" ab. Geht weitaus schneller, suche dir über Guides Farmspots für die einzelnen Erze und leg mit Schmiedekunst los. Bergbau hast du - wenn du dran bleibst - recht schnell gelevelt, musst halt ein paar Ehrenrunden drehen bist du in die Scherbenwelt kommst, ab da gehts ein wenig einfacher, weil nicht mehr sonderlich viele verschiedene Erze benötigt werden. Musst auch beachten wie schon jemand schrieb, dass aktuell wieder mehr Erze in Pandaria gesammelt werden, da jeder durch die neue Ausrüstung von der Insel Sockel benötigt, und neue Rezepte gab es auch.
Ich hatte Bergbau und Juwe zusammen geskillt. Hat drei Tage bei humaner Onzeit benötigt. Ein paar Teile im AH gekauft, ca. 1-2 K Gold ausgegeben und fertig war das, bekommst du über Juwe schnell wieder rein.
Schmiedekunst ist da sehr viel anstrengender, obs mehr bringt würde ich mal bezweifeln.

Am besten kann man m. E. Verzauberung und Schneiderei nachziehen, was du ja selber schon probiert hast. Brauchst einfach nur durch Low-Dungeons/Raids rennen und verdienst nebenbei ne Stange Geld und bekommst viele Items zum moggen. Das ist heutzutage sehr viel einfacher als zu 60er/70er Zeiten. 
Später wird es etwas schwerer, da du nicht mehr so einfach grinden kannst, trotzdem - gerade da sich die Berufe von der Effektivität her nicht mehr sooo unterscheiden - die beste Wahl für mich.


----------



## M1ghtymage (23. September 2013)

callahan123 schrieb:


> Um das mal abzukürzen: baue einfach nach und nach die "normalen Erze" ab. Geht weitaus schneller, suche dir über Guides Farmspots für die einzelnen Erze und leg mit Schmiedekunst los. Bergbau hast du - wenn du dran bleibst - recht schnell gelevelt, musst halt ein paar Ehrenrunden drehen bist du in die Scherbenwelt kommst, ab da gehts ein wenig einfacher, weil nicht mehr sonderlich viele verschiedene Erze benötigt werden. Musst auch beachten wie schon jemand schrieb, dass aktuell wieder mehr Erze in Pandaria gesammelt werden, da jeder durch die neue Ausrüstung von der Insel Sockel benötigt, und neue Rezepte gab es auch.
> Ich hatte Bergbau und Juwe zusammen geskillt. Hat drei Tage bei humaner Onzeit benötigt. Ein paar Teile im AH gekauft, ca. 1-2 K Gold ausgegeben und fertig war das, bekommst du über Juwe schnell wieder rein.
> Schmiedekunst ist da sehr viel anstrengender, obs mehr bringt würde ich mal bezweifeln.
> 
> ...



Ich habe mir vor 2 oder 3 Tagen einen Monk gemacht (ist jetzt lvl 47) mit Schneider/Vz als Berufe. Ich bin wirklich erstaunt, wie einfach das geht. Mit den gefundenen Stoffen Sachen schneidern und die dann entzaubern. 2 sehr starke Berufe, bei denen man noch nichtmal etwas aktiv sammeln muss.


----------



## Patiekrice (25. September 2013)

Ich habe mit meinem Kriegertank Ingi und Insci als Berufe. Ingi ist einfach nice für die Extraverzauberungen und beim Insci hast du auch bessere Schulterverzauberungen. Es ist aber nicht mehr so, dass es Pflichtberufe für jede Klasse gibt. Man sollte einfach nach Geschmack den Beruf wählen, denn Gold macht man eh nur noch mit Farmberufen. Habe einen Kürschner und der ist quasi mein Goldesel.


----------

